

Ask HN: Craigslist API - michjeanty

Do you guys know if craigslist has any API where I can post to craigslist from a 3rd party website?
======
leelin
<http://www.craigslist.org/about/bulk_posting_interface>

Note there are only a very limited number of supported categories.

